# Deep frying with duck fat



## brian1brian (Apr 15, 2019)

Anyone have experience with this? Looking to do fries/tots. 

How long does duck fat last in a fryer?

Can I/should I cut it with a more cost efficient oil? What ratio has worked for you/would you suggest?

Thank you


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That seems over the top. I would just do normal fryer oil and toss a teaspoon of duck fat in the mixing bowl when you're salting your fries. Maybe even less.


----------



## brian1brian (Apr 15, 2019)

kuan said:


> That seems over the top. I would just do normal fryer oil and toss a teaspoon of duck fat in the mixing bowl when you're salting your fries. Maybe even less.


Not sure this would qualify them as "duck fat fries", though, is my concern.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

The oil is going to break down faster and in all honesty it is way to expensive to be making french fries and tater tots in. Not that it wouldn't be delicious but you are then going to have to convince the consumer to pay some outrageous price for fries.


----------



## brian1brian (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys... I think I’ll give kuan’s rec a shot, see if the flavor shows up. Might just end up incorporating the fat into a sauce and going the poutine route...


----------



## zossolifer (Apr 19, 2015)

brian1brian said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys... I think I'll give kuan's rec a shot, see if the flavor shows up. Might just end up incorporating the fat into a sauce and going the poutine route...


I had the same debacle. Ended up tossing my fries with some duck confit and made a gravy incorporated with duck fat. Duck Poutine has been pretty successful for me so far, not a bad route to take!


----------

